# FET - Bleeding



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone

My wife and I had the great news that after our FET she is now pregnant.
This especially is good news as we had a still born in Feb of this year.
It will never take away the pain but it is a chance to move forward.

I am just hoping to get some advice/people's experience on the following.

On Wed of this week after my wife had bloods done to confirm HCG levels 
all was well and we were very happy. However later that day my wife started
bleeding so we were very worried, the transfer was done just over 2 weeks ago.

We went to A&E and they said brown discharge was a better sign than bleeding.
They checked her HCG levels which generally get checked every 48 hrs but after
24 hrs it had actually gone up by double which I suppose is another good sign.

Since Wed there has been no bleeding which is a relief but what I what to ask is :

1) Has anyone had the same experience only for them to start bleeding some time
    later again ? Are we still at a risk of miscarriage ?

2) The FET we transferred we were lucky enough to have an assisted hatching 5 day 
    blastocyst grade AA. Are our chances of miscarriage reduced with a better graded
    embryo ?

We went to the Early Pregnancy Unit yesterday and as it is only 5.5 weeks so it was 
to early to see anything so we have to wait a further 10 days to see if there is a heartbeat
which is making us very nervous.

If anyone who has had a similar experience your feedback would be greatly appreciated.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Murphy. We had the same problem, with bleeding in the week after positive betas. It was bright red & then dark, & then stayed dark, lasted about 5 hours. We had a scan in the maternity ER & it was too early to see a heartbeat, & there was no sign of what caused the bleeding. They were very matter of fact about it & said there was no way to know if a miscarriage was happening or about to happen, we saw a yolk sack but it was too soon to tell.

They said to return when it was at least 6 weeks 2-3 days for earliest chance at seeing a hb, but we were going out of town & wanted to wait to 7 weeks to be sure -- if we had gone earlier & seen nothing we'd have been freaked out!

When we got back from a trip, during which I again had a slight bit of dark spotting, we did a scan at 7wks 3 days & everything was just fine. I've since had a few days where the "discharge" from the suppositories is dark brown, we think it may just be the irritation of the cervix/vagina caused by the suppositories?? Sorry for TMI, but apparnetly this is common!

I am 10wks 1 day today. Apparently bleeding is pretty common, as I had lots of messages from folks who've had the same...

Certainly chances of miscarriage go down with every week that passes, every time that beta number goes up by 1.8 in 48 hours, with a blastocyte rather than something earlier, etc etc. You are not out of the woods yet, but so far sounds fine. Hang in there until the scan & try not to worry too much, altho I know that is impossible!


----------



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Theodora for taking the time to reply.
We were also worried as my wife is on high levels of progesterone 
and we starting getting paranoid that this could mask the fact something
bad was happening.

I suppose we have to take the positive that since it happened no more
bleeding has happened and as you say it does seem a common problem.

I suppose it is the waiting game and we have to wait till the scan in 10 days
to detect a HB.

Wishing you and your little one all the best.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

No, high levels of progesterone are good, it decreases inflammation. You don't want too high of a level right on the day of the transfer, but then you want it to go high, low levels can cause a miscarriage or be tied to that. You can't really overdose. So keep on truckin'!


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Murphy.
Sorry to hear if your worry, it is a very stressful time for you both but please try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know.
Sadly some ladies are "bleeders" and I was one of them. I bled from my OTD for weeks and no reason was ever found. Whilst it wasn't severe bleedi g it ranged from brown old blood to fresh red blood and everytime I expected the worst. Each scan I went for - one a week from 6-13 weeks- showed that my twins were fine and no evidence of bleedi g was found. I was told sometimes the pressurise irritate the cervix as the hormones make it very sensitive and easily irritated.
The fact the HCG is still rising beautifully is a very good sign that all is ok.
Xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I had three bleeds between 5-6 weeks post FET with my son basically blood then stop on three different days. I had my Hcg checked which was good like your wife's and then at scan they said they could poss see an area that had caused bleed. I had no further probs and a healthy pregnancy 
I'm currently 5 1/2 weeks preg post FET and feeling nervous! I agree with the other poster high progesterone is v good! 
Good luck for your scan and hope the rest of your journey is smooth. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby. 
Livity


----------



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Jollyjosie and Livity it gives me hope hearing these positive stories.
I think the problem is the fine line between just normal discharge or thinking
a miscarriage is happening.

It's a roller coaster of emotions especially when our first FET pregnancy went fine and
no bleeding or discharge occurred only to be told at week 22 that there was
a problem with the baby and for it then to be still born.

I suppose it has now been 3 days and no sign of any blood and I have to take that as
a positive.


----------

